# Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x31 MQ, HQ Update



## beachkini (19 Juli 2012)

*EXCLUSIVE* Fortaleza, Brazil - Singer J.Lo and boyfriend Casper Smart relax by their hotel pool, in the city of Fortaleza, north Brazil, on july 5th 2012. Jennifer Lopez took advantage of her great shape wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini showing off her abs. Recently, the 42 years old and three-time divorcee revealed she is open to getting married again.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(16 Dateien, 4.867.260 Bytes = 4,642 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (19 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

lecker


----------



## Hawksland (19 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

Sehr schön.

:thx:


----------



## mc-hammer (19 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

sie ist der hammer!


----------



## Dana k silva (20 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

Thank you!


----------



## Warren666 (22 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

Thx


----------



## Mephistos (22 Juli 2012)

*AW: Jennifer Lopez wearing a cute yellow two piece bikini by her hotel pool in Brazil 5.7.2012 x16 MQ*

:thx: für JLo!


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

*Qualiupdate + 15*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

thx CU


----------



## godfacex (6 Aug. 2012)

nice!


----------



## Monkey FC (6 Aug. 2012)

Sehr nice.

:thx: *Q*


----------



## beere (5 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Qualiupdate + 15*

Auch im Bikini sieht sie noch verdammt gut aus!


----------



## bimimanaax (5 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Qualiupdate + 15*

danke für jenny


----------



## KlausKarl (6 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die schöne JLO


----------



## Koenigdickbauch (17 Feb. 2013)

thanx for jenny from the block!


----------



## eder82 (14 Dez. 2018)

Simply sexy and sexy.Thank you.


----------

